# Tennis Partners sought



## WWJ (Feb 23, 2016)

I am a 4.0-4.25 player looking for singles partner(s) to play/rally anytime, preferably at Chiangmai Land, Gymkhana or 700 club in Chiang Mai. 

Bill


----------



## Asher Allen (Mar 10, 2016)

I am all in to that. Love tennis. Currently working on fundements after motor bike accident. Should seems to be ready, but the heat is especially draining so I would prefer to play as the sun rises. i had a 3.5 rating in the states, but has a motorbike December effecting my right shoulder,surgery performed here, and now anxious to get back to practice sessions simply hitting with a little coffee before or after. I could play before the heat comes, say at daybreak, as some free courts of some of the others in town. I have noted the heat of a bit tough on me until I can gain more endurance. I am commited, and need to play for my fun an health needs. So I am avid an serious regarding tennis. 
<Snip>

Ash


----------



## JonathanMB (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi, my name is Jonathan. Just moved to Chiang Mai. Racquetes should arrive later this week. Will play anytime as much as possible. You can contact me at 096 490 0038 so we can arrange to play.


----------

